# California Natural herring & sweet potato?



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

We use CN lamb and rice with good success, but that doesn't exactly answer your question. I believe there are several members who use the fish formula and like it. CN is limited ingredient and formulated for dogs with allergies, so I think your chances with it are good.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Doodle said:


> We use CN lamb and rice with good success, but that doesn't exactly answer your question. I believe there are several members who use the fish formula and like it. CN is limited ingredient and formulated for dogs with allergies, so I think your chances with it are good.


I'm hoping! Unless I have an oddball who's allergic to barley or oatmeal, I think we might be okay.

I do like the limited ingredient list, though I wonder how "balanced" it is?


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

My neighbor uses it for her chocolate lab and says it's great.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That was me in the other thread. We just started using it a few days ago and so far so good. We're transitioning Tucker from Eukanuba to it. We're hoping that it will clear up his ear problem. Tucker really seems to like it. The smell isn't too pleasant (very fishy), but it seems to be working out well so far. No loose stools or gas problems and we're keeping an eye on his left ear to see if it starts clearing up. The CN line is also great for dogs with skin problems.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

LifeOfRiley said:


> I'm hoping! Unless I have an oddball who's allergic to barley or oatmeal, I think we might be okay.
> 
> I do like the limited ingredient list, though I wonder how "balanced" it is?


LOL! I had to laugh at that because Brady is allergic to oatmeal! (along with eggs and wheat). It is a balanced food. The one issue some have with it is that the protein % is on the lower end of moderate (around 22%). I use wellness 95% meat canned food as a topper to help increase the protein...and of course he loves it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It might be the sweet potato making him itch. I switched our boys from NV Salmon to NB Fish and Sweet potato. They both had many of the same other ingredients (like barley and oatmeal) which I knew had not bothered the boys before. Gunner started itching terribly, most of his hair fell out and he lost 15 pounds!
I switched him back and he recovered. His coat is gorgeous now and he has put his weight back on. The only thing I can figure out was the culprit was sweet potato.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I've used and recommended the herring and sweet potato. It worked great. I wish they was more protein/fat in it (thats why we switched to Healthwise), but other than that it is great.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester has been eating CN, herring and sweet pot for about 17 months of his 2 year life and has been doing well. We did start Murphy on CN puppy this week and he is having very loose poop. We are going to the vet tomorrow and I will talk about puppy foods then. CN came highly recommend by lots of people that I talk to about food choices.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Debles, can you tell me what NV is I need to find a fish and potato food for Morgan and I am having trouble finding one that doesn't have a lot of other stuff mixed ih,I was very excited about the Cal Nat but it is preserved with Rosemary which is a rrigger for her seizures. Thanks


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Debles said:


> It might be the sweet potato making him itch. I switched our boys from NV Salmon to NB Fish and Sweet potato. They both had many of the same other ingredients (like barley and oatmeal) which I knew had not bothered the boys before. Gunner started itching terribly, most of his hair fell out and he lost 15 pounds!
> I switched him back and he recovered. His coat is gorgeous now and he has put his weight back on. The only thing I can figure out was the culprit was sweet potato.


Ugh - poor guy! These food changes can be so hard on them. That's why I just wish I could find one good food that works. I didn't think that was asking too much, but apparently it's not that simple! lol.

I don't think it's the sweet potato with Riley. The Core Ocean does have sweet potato in it and he was fine with that. Now the Innova Adult _doesn't_, and with eating just a small amount of it, he's itchy. The only thing I can narrow it down to, so far anyway, is the chicken or turkey.



Doodle said:


> LOL! I had to laugh at that because Brady is allergic to oatmeal! (along with eggs and wheat). It is a balanced food. The one issue some have with it is that the protein % is on the lower end of moderate (around 22%). I use wellness 95% meat canned food as a topper to help increase the protein...and of course he loves it.


LOL - that's a first for me. I don't think I've heard of a dog being allergic to oatmeal. Great. With my luck, Riley will probably be another one!

That's a good idea, with the canned. We'd gone back to putting some Core Ocean canned on the food (for Gunner, but of course Riley has to get a little bit, too.) Maybe we'll just keep doing that and eventually maybe I'll start throwing in some fruits and veggies, one thing at a time, here and there.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

LifeOfRiley said:


> I'm hoping! Unless I have an oddball who's allergic to barley or oatmeal, I think we might be okay.
> 
> I do like the limited ingredient list, though I wonder how "balanced" it is?


Be careful! Rocky is very allergic to oats and he doesn't like being called an oddball.


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

It is amazing how so many dogs are allergic to certian things. I just posted a thread asking how to determine what they're allergic to. It sounds like a task for sure! 

What do you feed with your dog allergic to oat?


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

How about Fromm?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It's frustrating that food has to be such a tough issue. My first goldens (in the 70's and 80's ) all ate plain old Purina and did great. Then Selka and Gunner ate Nutro Natural Choice because that's what the breeder fed. After being here and the Nutro food scare, I wanted something better, researched for a long time and finally decided on Nature's Variety. I did the stupid switch when NV went sky high in price. Boy, do I regret that.
Ended up costing me more in the long run with vet visits, anti itch shampoos, and poor Gunner suffering. 
I won't switch again unless it is life or death.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, I was thing that's what it was. We use their Raw food already


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

Debles said:


> It's frustrating that food has to be such a tough issue. My first goldens (in the 70's and 80's ) all ate plain old Purina and did great. Then Selka and Gunner ate Nutro Natural Choice because that's what the breeder fed. After being here and the Nutro food scare, I wanted something better, researched for a long time and finally decided on Nature's Variety. I did the stupid switch when NV went sky high in price. Boy, do I regret that.
> Ended up costing me more in the long run with vet visits, anti itch shampoos, and poor Gunner suffering.
> I won't switch again unless it is life or death.


Do you use the kibble?...What flavor? I was just checking out the website.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, I feed the NV Prairie Salmon. They also have grain free and raw. The salmon has made the boys coats so lustrous, soft and gorgeous! I can't rave enough. : )
Everyone who pets Gunner comments on his coat. We can't believe the change from when he was allergic.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The price has since gone down and I buy it through Sitstay.com. Both NV and Sitstay are here in Lincoln so I know my dog's food is made at a small health focused place and I can go pick it up and not pay shipping. I am so grateful.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We use the CN Lamb and Rice, too. Shadow does well on it. Shadow has coat issues with the fish formulas. Tucker is on another brand of dog food.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

BJSalz said:


> Do you use the kibble?...What flavor? I was just checking out the website.


Nature's Variety is an extremely good company. Their foods DO have a lot of ingredients in them so it may not be ideal for a dog dealing with possible food allergies.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

artbuc said:


> Be careful! Rocky is very allergic to oats and he doesn't like being called an oddball.


LOL. Don't let him read this thread. Or, at least explain to him that I say it with love. :

Honestly, I wouldn't have given a second thought to the oatmeal. I'm a little iffy about the barley, but I didn't think the oatmeal could cause many problems. I think I'm off to see if the Innova contains oats so I'll know if I can rule it out or have to be careful of it.

Edit - Okay, the Innova does not have oats or oatmeal in it, so that isn't what's bothering him now. Not that it won't, though. Guess I'll have to try it and find out.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

BJSalz said:


> It is amazing how so many dogs are allergic to certian things. I just posted a thread asking how to determine what they're allergic to. It sounds like a task for sure!
> 
> What do you feed with your dog allergic to oat?


Natural Balance LID Sweet Potato & Fish. Natures Variety Instinct Rabbit Formula. Both grain free and excellent foods based on posts here and on Dogster.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

For us the food allergy testing helped with avoiding ingredients that trigger problems. It's controversial, but for the price it cost me for the blood test and the results, it was well worth it.

For Shadow: He needs to avoid Chicken, Turkey, Corn, Milk Products, and is border line sensitive to Duck and Rabbit. I may have left something out...:doh:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Kimm said:


> For us the food allergy testing helped with avoiding ingredients that trigger problems. It's controversial, but for the price it cost me for the blood test and the results, it was well worth it.
> 
> For Shadow: He needs to avoid Chicken, Turkey, Corn, Milk Products, and is border line sensitive to Duck and Rabbit. I may have left something out...:doh:


If the CN doesn't work, I'm going to have him tested. I mean, if he reacts to this, I'll be back to square one with absolutely no idea what's causing it. 
I started mixing in the CN Saturday evening and so far, so good. :crossfing


----------

